# Best Round of Golf This Year



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Started out with a double bogey, par, par, double bogey, bogey, par, par, bogey, birdie.

Not the best I've ever had but it was the first I played this year, same golf ball through the whole game. :shock:

Kind of slow play cuz there was _old people_ ahead of us, good morning though. The best part was to be with my 'other' son, I don't get to see too often...

So.....for me, it's been my best round all year...

Life is good !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45........................... I think you posted this in the wrong section. :shock: This is for real sports like huntin, fishin, shootin, but golfin.......................... come on. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Started out with a double bogey, par, par, double bogey, bogey, par, par, bogey, birdie.
> 
> Not the best I've ever had but it was the first I played this year, same golf ball through the whole game. :shock:
> 
> ...


+5 for 9 holes on your first outing of the year. Aint to bad at all being the first time of the year. One ball, good lord, I can't do that on my best day! Even better then that, you got some quality family time during one of the most relaxing sports there is. Great stress relieve as well I might add.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice round. How many mulligans do you take per hole? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice round. How many mulligans do you take per hole? :lol:


No Mully's !! Sometime's I'll hit another to see why I screwed up the first one. But, ya gotta play an honest game fixed !!

Lets go !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My little course has all you can golf for just $26. I golfed 36 holes the other day. That's not easy. Especially when you start drinking beer at hole no 1.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been debating weather or not to invest in a decent set of clubs. I've golfed about 3 times, but since I live in St George now, I feel the pressure! I'm the assistant scout master in our scout troop here. One of our boys father is a golf pro and he is teaching the golf merit badge this week (in St George you do the golf merit badge  ). I was more exited than the boys were. We went to Red Hills last Wednsday. We started at the driving range where I sucked it up pretty bad, then we hit the links. On the secong hole, Steve, the golf pro, told me I should hit with the boys as well. It was a par 3, 120 yards or so. So I Tee off and SMASH! 15 feet from the cup. The boys and Steve were quite impressed! So it's my turn to putt. Low and behold and sink the 15 footer and birdie the hole! I told Steve I was retiring!  Anyway, It's pretty dang fun and I think I WILL have to invest in a set of clubs at some point.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just tied my best of the year. 48. Man I suck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Used to golf at least once a week, I haven't even hit a ball this year. Can't seem to put down the fishing rod or the ATV oh well...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm _just_ going to ignore that comment Fatbass..... _(O)_

Fixed.......48 is not a bad score. That means on 18 holes you would be under 100. Not too bad for not golfing all the time. So your next goal should be to hit under 90. Practice, practice, practice is what is needed to bring your score down. Learn from your mistake's, don't dwell on them. Golf is a good sport, a lot better than soccer !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember thats my best score this year. If shot a 55, several time.  When I was younger my average was 45. My developed beer belly has really been rough on my golf scores.


----------

